# Any Good Bars/pubs In Surfers Paradise



## vaanderal (27/6/12)

My mates and I are planning a trip to Gold Coast/Surfers in a few months. Just wondering if any of you guys here have any recommendations of bars/pubs we should check out while we're there.


----------



## clay (29/6/12)

bump


----------



## Norcs (29/6/12)

Very poor selection here on the coast.

In Surfers the only place that carries anything but mainstream lagers would be http://www.bavarianhaus.com.au/home.html which does have a nice little bar downstairs ( I think it only opens Fri - Sun though).

If you head a bit further down to Broadbeach there is also http://www.bavarianbiercafe.com/venues/view/19 .

Again nothing resembling craft but a few tasty German beers regardless.


----------



## tricache (29/6/12)

I have heard the bavarian bier cafe down at Broadbeach is pretty good
LINK

I pretty much avoid Surfers like the plague but heard its cleaned up a fair bit :lol: I will believe it when I see it


----------



## vaanderal (3/7/12)

Cheers guys!

Any good watering holes that you know about would be appreciated!


----------



## squirt in the turns (3/7/12)

tricache said:


> I have heard the bavarian bier cafe down at Broadbeach is pretty good
> LINK
> 
> I pretty much avoid Surfers like the plague but heard its cleaned up a fair bit :lol: I will believe it when I see it



The Bavarian Beer Cafe is well worth a look if you're into German Beers. Gets very busy at times, though, and when it is they get angsty about letting you in if you're not eating (?!?!). Also in Broady is 1two3, which usually has an OK bottled selection, including offerings from Pickled Pig, which according to their menu is a "boutique eco brewery situated in Tweed Heads on the Gold Coast" (think they need a geography lesson).

You should definitely check out Burleigh Brewing. The bar is open on Friday nights, with a big party on the 1st Friday of the month. The tour is worth doing too.

I'm with tricache on Surfers Paradise - it would be bottom of my list of places to go on the Gold Coast (although I do for some reason live there :blink: ). If you do end up there, though, I've heard good things about the Bavarian Haus, but never been myself. There's also an Irish bar nearby where you might get an OK pint of Guinness/Murphy's.


----------



## gunbrew (3/7/12)

Get to gold coast, get in a cab and say one word, Hollywoods.

The irish pub in jupiters casino was ok too.



vaanderal said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> Any good watering holes that you know about would be appreciated!


----------



## tricache (3/7/12)

gunbrew said:


> Get to gold coast, get in a cab and say one word, Hollywoods.
> 
> The irish pub in jupiters casino was ok too.



LMAO!!!! Top spot...just not for the family


----------



## squirt in the turns (3/7/12)

gunbrew said:


> Get to gold coast, get in a cab and say one word, Hollywoods.
> 
> The irish pub in jupiters casino was ok too.



Forgot that one. You mean the Prince Albert Bar? It's "English", whatever, that means, isn't it? Judging by the fiberglass castle theme they've got going on. Even that place has gone downhill though. Their "thing" used to be 101 beers. Last time I was there it was considerably less than that - apparently they weren't selling enough of them. You should still find a good selection of Aussie "craft" beers on tap though.


----------



## arty (4/7/12)

Went to black coffee lyrics in surface last month with the family but couldn't 
Stay there long, only enuff for two beers but they said they have two hand pumps going,
I tried the moe (breakfast) beer from newzealand very nice and citrus and nelson hops I think?


Cheers Matty


----------



## tricache (4/7/12)

3draws said:


> Went to black coffee lyrics in surface last month with the family but couldn't
> Stay there long, only enuff for two beers but they said they have two hand pumps going,
> I tried the moe (breakfast) beer from newzealand very nice and citrus and nelson hops I think?
> 
> ...



Shows how long its been since I have been in there, never even heard of this place :lol:


----------



## gunbrew (4/7/12)

I must have been in a parallel universe at the time, as prior to your correction I would have sworn it was an irish pub

Way to sound like I know what I am talking about, haha.
In my defence it was a bucks night, there were shots, there were shouts and I thought I saw a leprechaun. 
Your right, the PA it is, Prince Albert bar in Jupiters casino.
We were in there from about 4pm and by 10pm there was a line up at the door.



squirt in the turns said:


> Forgot that one. You mean the Prince Albert Bar? It's "English", whatever, that means, isn't it? Judging by the fiberglass castle theme they've got going on. Even that place has gone downhill though. Their "thing" used to be 101 beers. Last time I was there it was considerably less than that - apparently they weren't selling enough of them. You should still find a good selection of Aussie "craft" beers on tap though.


----------

